# Elite Archery website



## TheHairlessone! (Nov 21, 2003)

Kevin,
do you have a link?

rick


----------



## Elite Archery 1 (Nov 26, 2005)

*Elite website*

www.elitearchery.com


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

unless you have made the web site friendly to dial up, I don't have time. The last time I tried to view the site it took over 10 minutes.


----------



## Washi (Jan 23, 2005)

jim p said:


> unless you have made the web site friendly to dial up, I don't have time. The last time I tried to view the site it took over 10 minutes.


Really? I have dialup and it only runs at 26.4Kbps, very slow, and when the site was up it loaded pretty good for me.


----------



## Steve B (Sep 6, 2002)

Kevin, the new part of the site that is up looks very smart and crisp, loads well (I do have ADSL) and is heaps better then the old site IMO. Nice work keep it up :thumbs_up


----------



## hunohio (Feb 4, 2005)

I like it. Very nice.


----------



## MUDACORN (May 25, 2005)

Looks good! Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Mustang (Jul 28, 2003)

Gee, those on dial up are back in the days of the dinousars. There is no way to make a site dial up friendly.


----------



## Mustang (Jul 28, 2003)

Oh !!! One other thing for Kevin. The shop that I shoot at has had the Elite rep there numerous times. The bows never show up at the shop that are suppose to. Guess I will have to get another Bowtech seeing how I can't shoot an Elite to make the comparision.


----------



## Washi (Jan 23, 2005)

Mustang said:


> Gee, those on dial up are back in the days of the dinousars. There is no way to make a site dial up friendly.


There is no way to get high speed internet out here where I live. Actually satellite internet you can get but the last time I looked into it it was VERY expensive to get started but the monthly fee wasn't too bad.

I have seen a few sites that were quite nice and still pretty dialup friendly, relatively at least.


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

Kevin,

it would be nice to have apic of the ice model. i know of several people in my state that have ordered this bow sight unseen let alone even take a few test shots with it. i was told 1.5 months ago it would be two weeks.:embara:


----------



## Mustang (Jul 28, 2003)

ursonvs,
I can relate to how you feel about the pic. Try going to the proshop everyday and expecting to see an Elite to try out. All I hear is the rep was here talking his bull again. I could be a rep for a bow company, is all I need is diarrhea of the mouth.ukey:


----------



## grouse (Dec 9, 2003)

Talk to the hoyt guys about wait time. they know a thing or two about that.


----------



## Mustang (Jul 28, 2003)

grouse,
There a quite a few Hoyt shooters at our shop. I never heard them say anything about a wait on their bows.


----------



## grouse (Dec 9, 2003)

Mustang said:


> grouse,
> There a quite a few Hoyt shooters at our shop. I never heard them say anything about a wait on their bows.



I have read so many posts on here about the wait time on special orders. Sounds like your guys have been lucky.


----------



## Washi (Jan 23, 2005)

So is Elite still going to make aftermarket modules for Hoyts and cams for Mathews? I think I'm going to order an E-Force tomorrow but I want to speed up my Hoyt a bit and use it for a backup bow.


----------



## tomkat04 (Feb 22, 2005)

Mustang said:


> Oh !!! One other thing for Kevin. The shop that I shoot at has had the Elite rep there numerous times. The bows never show up at the shop that are suppose to. Guess I will have to get another Bowtech seeing how I can't shoot an Elite to make the comparision.


Try dealing with Bowtech. My local dealer who was a Diamond dealer and trying to get Bowtech is now a Ross dealer. Diamond/Bowtech was terrible for him. They still have not sent him this years dealer pack they promised 6 times. That's right, six times! Hopefully, Elite will be more professional in customer service than Blowtech.

And as you can see by my name (tomkat04), I was a Bowtech fan until the last year or so.


----------



## JDES900X (May 22, 2002)

We've had Elite bows in New York for several weeks now. Of the ten we've received, only a few remain. The E-Force's shoot very nice. They are fast and quiet. With the Winner's Choice strings and cables, and the Barnsdale limbs, they offer the best in class. The E suppressors are a nice upgrade, but not absolutely necessary. We have E-Forces and Energys and we're soon to have more E-500's.


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

If you check out the website there is an error. I told Mrs. Donna about it this morning(hope no one gets upset me using her first name :wink: )

the Energy has the same specs as the E-500...she said she was contacting the web designer...


----------



## dahayseed (Feb 8, 2003)

*Dealer Application*

I still can't get the dealer application to load.
:sad:


----------



## Steve B (Sep 6, 2002)

I notice that Elite's new site is finished and running nice and fast for me, still things to go up on the site , but all in all, great site, easy to navigate and appears to be quick , I have ADSL, but it looks to me that those on dial up wont have a heck of a wait either. 

Well done Elite, just waiting on the pics of the ice now, that one interests me very much:tongue:

*dahayseed*, I notice that the dealer application is fine for me , but it is PDF format and I imagine if on dial up would take a fair bit to get. Good luck in getting the dealer application.


----------

